# два/три/четыре (adjective) (noun)



## Memphis9489

I'm a little confused by adjective and noun agreement after these numbers.

I understand:
две женщины

But, I have seen _both_:
1. две красивых женщины
2. две красивые женщины

It seems _both _are acceptable and grammatically correct. True?

I understand:
два сына

But, if you slip an adjective in there, it seems it can only be ...

два умных сына

Never ...

два умные сына

Grammatically speaking, it seems the Russian language throws the whole notion of adjective and noun agreement out the window when it comes to nouns following numbers.

Am I understanding this correctly?

Gosh - I _hate _numbers.


----------



## morzh

И без того сложные грамматические конструкции становятся еще более запутанными, если мы хотим  поставить перед единицей измерения имя прилагательное. Правило тут таково. Перед существительными мужского и среднего рода прилагательное всегда стоит  в родительном падеже множественного числа: «два высоких холма». Эта же форма прилагательного  употребляется перед существительным женского рода в случае, если именительный падеж множественного  числа у этого существительного («гóры») отличается (хотя бы лишь по ударению) от родительного падежа  единственного числа («гор́ы»). Поэтому следует говорить: «две высоких горы». Если же указанные формы  у существительного женского рода в точности совпадают  («есть многие _вершины_» — «нет ни единой _вершины_»), то прилагательное _обычно_ стоит в  именительном падеже множественного числа: «две высокие вершины». Оговорка «обычно» тут отнюдь  не случайна: в некоторых трудно формализуемых ситуациях за прилагательным сохраняется форма  родительного падежа множественного числа. Сравните, к примеру: 
 Были разыграны три бронзовые медали.
Было разыграно три бронзовых медали. 



http://nekin.narod.ru/math/numerals.htm


So, according to this, "две красивые женщины" is correct. (gen. plural amd nom. plural are the same)
Also, "Два умных сына" is correct  (masculine).


----------



## Maroseika

Memphis9489 said:


> I'm a little confused by adjective and noun agreement after these numbers.
> 
> I understand:
> две женщины
> 
> But, I have seen _both_:
> 1. две красивых женщины
> 2. две красивые женщины
> 
> It seems _both _are acceptable and grammatically correct. True?



Not completely correct. In this case Nominative is more often and natural. Nom and Gen are generally interchangeable when:
1. The whole construction is preceeded with a preposition: пить по две чайных ложки (чайные ложки).
2. If Nom. Plural and Gen. Sing. being homonyms are stressed differently: две сильных руки, три длинных веревки.
3. With possessive adverbs on -ий, -ья, -ье: две папиных жены.
And in some other cases (par. 193): http://rosental.virtbox.ru/styli_xliv.html#sect193


P.S. I was writing my post too long, and morzh has outrun me.


----------



## Memphis9489

Maroseika said:


> Not completely correct. In this case Nominative is more often and natural. Nom and Gen are generally interchangeable when:
> 1. The whole construction is preceeded with a preposition: пить по две чайных ложки (чайные ложки).
> 2. If Nom. Plural and Gen. Sing. being homonyms are stressed differently: две сильных руки, три длинных веревки.
> 3. With possessive adverbs on -ий, -ья, -ье: две папиных жены.
> And in some other cases (par. 193): http://rosental.virtbox.ru/styli_xliv.html#sect193



Wow! That is _way _over my head. I'll _never _remember that.

I think I'll just put the adjective in the nominative plural for all feminine nouns following две/три/четыре then, if the person looks at me strangely, I'll quickly rephrase it using the genitive plural for the adjective.


----------



## Maroseika

Good method. If you has not patented it yet, may I use it too?


----------



## morzh

OK. I will simplify this for you:

1. See, if the *noun is masculine or neuter*. If *yes*, the adjective will be in *Genitive*.
Examples: 
"Два *умных* сына". (сын - masc.)
"Два раскрытых окна". (окно - neuter)

2. If *not* (the noun is feminine), see if the *plural nominative* and *sing. genitive* are *fully* identical (not only spelling, but also the stress)

a) If *yes* (вершина), then the adjective is (usually) in *Nominative*.
Example:

Две *высокие* вершины. (pl. nom. вершины *=* sing. gen вершины)
Две *зелёные* поляны (pl. nom. поляны = sing. gen поляны)
Две серые мыши.

b) If *NOT* then the adjective will be in *Genitive*. 
Example:

Две *высоких* сосны. (pl. nom. "* со*'сны " != sing. gen " сос*ны'* ", as the stress is different).

-------------


PS. As you see it is "usually" for feminine. With feminine using the "wrong" case does not sound wrong at all. But with masculine it does.

So the simplest rule of all: *use Genitive for all the neuters and the masculines, and use whatever you feel like for the feminines.*


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> 3. With possessive adverbs on -ий, -ья, -ье: две папиных жены.


Здесь будут две папины жены.

Сложность с им. и род.падежами из-за того, что число -двойственное, а не множественное.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Здесь будут две папины жены.



Простите, но ваша точка зрения противоречит мнению Розенталя. Поэтому было бы интересно услышать ваши аргументы.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Простите, но ваша точка зрения противоречит мнению Розенталя. Поэтому было бы интересно услышать ваши аргументы.


Нет простых правил сейчас -а исчезнувшее число все объясняло просто.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Нет простых правил сейчас -а исчезнувшее число все объясняло просто.


Простота правила - вещь субъективная. Современное правило таково: "Притяжательные прилагательные на -ин и -ов обычно ставятся в форме  р о д и т е л ь н о г о  падежа множественного числа независимо от грамматического рода имени существительного: два бабушкиных сарафана, три сестриных подруги, два чёртовых ущелья". 

Мне субъективно кажется, что единая - независимо от рода - форма множественного числа проще, чем отдельная форма для каждого рода.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Простота правила - вещь субъективная. Современное правило таково: "Притяжательные прилагательные на -ин и -ов обычно ставятся в форме р о д и т е л ь н о г о падежа множественного числа независимо от грамматического рода имени существительного: два бабушкиных сарафана, три сестриных подруги, два чёртовых ущелья".


Что-то здесь не так.
Я скажу иначе:
два бабушкина сарафана, три сестрины подруги, два чёртова ущелья

Род.падеж -если все ставить в род.падеж.
двух бабушкиных сарафанов, трех сестриных подруг, двух чёртовых ущелий


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> два бабушкина сарафана,



Правда? "Два бабушкина?"


----------



## morzh

А вообще, зачем мы путаем человека?

Человек учит Русский. Не старо-русский, и не еще какой русский, а современный русксий язык.

Современный русский, согласно всем справочникам, утерял двойственное число, которое проявляется в некоторых формах, но транслируется в существующие падежи и формы.

Этого русские в школе не учат. Зачем мы морочим голову американцу, изучающему русский?


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Что-то здесь не так.
> Я скажу иначе:
> два бабушкина сарафана



Согласно Розенталю, такая форма допустима, но чаще используется другая - два бабушкиных сарафана.
Мне тоже такая форма кажется более естественной.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Согласно Розенталю, такая форма допустима, но чаще используется другая - два бабушкиных сарафана.
> Мне тоже такая форма кажется более естественной.


Вы сами писали, что форма им.падежа естественнее и встречается чаще.


----------



## morzh

А где это Маросейка такое писал?

Кроме того, сарафан - мужского рода; тут как раз "бабушкиных" куда лучше звучит.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Вы сами писали, что форма им.падежа естественнее и встречается чаще.



Нет, я этого не писал. Я написал, что именительный падеж выглядит естественнее в конструкции типа "две красивые женщины", о которой спрашивал  Memphis9489. По Розенталю, это случай, когда нет предлога перед оборотом, определение - не притяжательное прилагательное женского рода,  а форма им.п. мн.ч. не отличается по ударению от род.п. ед.ч.


----------



## morzh

Ребята, а не кажется ли вам, что уже по второму кругу идем?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Нет, я этого не писал. Я написал, что именительный падеж выглядит естественнее в конструкции типа "две красивые женщины", о которой спрашивал Memphis9489. По Розенталю, это случай, когда нет предлога перед оборотом, определение - не притяжательное прилагательное женского рода, а форма им.п. мн.ч. не отличается по ударению от род.п. ед.ч.


Примеры на это правило противоречат друг другу.
2. If Nom. Plural and Gen. Sing. being homonyms are stressed differently: две сильных руки, три длинных веревки.
На руки -ударение отличается. А на веревки - нет.
Что же это за правило такое?


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Примеры на это правило противоречат друг другу.
> 2. If nom. Plural and gen. Sing. Being homonyms are stressed differently: две сильных руки, три длинных веревки.
> На руки -ударение отличается. А на веревки - нет.
> Что же это за правило такое?



Пример с веревками неправильный, я ошибся. А правило изложено у Розенталя, и там противоречий нет.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Пример с веревками неправильный, я ошибся. А правило изложено у Розенталя, и там противоречий нет.


Столько же примеров можно привести на две сильные руки. Почти все примеры у Розенталя пишутся в обоих падежах.

Пример из Шолохова дан в вин.падеже -за два...дня.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Столько же примеров можно привести на две сильные руки. Почти все примеры у Розенталя пишутся в обоих падежах.


Пожалуйста, прочитайте Розенталя внимательно и постарайтесь понять его мысль и цель, с которой он формулирует правило. Цель - упростить людям жизнь, а не усложнить ее. Поэтому, когда это возможно, он не просто перечисляет все допустимые варианты, но и отмечает их частотность.



> Пример из Шолохова дан в вин.падеже -за два...дня.


Совершенно верно, ведь Розенталь пишет не "всегда", а "чаще всего", вот он и приводит противоположный пример.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Пожалуйста, прочитайте Розенталя внимательно и постарайтесь понять его мысль и цель, с которой он формулирует правило. Цель - упростить людям жизнь, а не усложнить ее. Поэтому, когда это возможно, он не просто перечисляет все допустимые варианты, но и отмечает их частотность.


У семи правил дитя без глазу.


----------

